# Dungeon Tiles Master Set - The City



## Thanee (Oct 18, 2010)

Just got my box of the second part of the Dungeon Tiles Master Set - The City.

They are really cool! Much, much better than the somewhat lackluster first set, The Dungeon.

Take a look for yourself! 

And sorry for the flashlight! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Kelvor Ravenstar (Oct 18, 2010)

It has a Gazebo! Sold!

But, I'm disappointed by the lack of roof tiles. It appears to me the only roofs are the ones printed on the box, like the Master Tiles: Dungeon had dungeon floors on the box.


----------



## Festivus (Oct 18, 2010)

The last slide, the building roof tops... same on both sides?

Like what I am seeing so far, was planning on picking up this set anyhow.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 18, 2010)

Festivus said:


> The last slide, the building roof tops... same on both sides?




That's the box. Sorry, should have labeled it somehow, I guess. 

Just like the first set, it comes with a 1" and a 2" high part, which can be used as well (not sure how useful this one will be, though; I think they should have made the alley 10 ft. wide and add a t-junction or something like that).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Treebore (Oct 18, 2010)

I liked the Dungeon tile set a lot, heck I have liked the whole line, which is why I have been buying them. Thanks for the sneak peek!


----------



## OchreJelly (Oct 18, 2010)

You know, just looking at these I think they could work for Gamma World too.  Especially glowing sewer sludge tiles!  But seriously, the buildings are generic enough and don't appear to be too "old-timey" that they might be usable in a modern setting.  Thanks!


----------



## ObsidianCrane (Oct 19, 2010)

These are awesome so looking forward to getting them! Between these, Haunted Halls and the original streets set will be able to build a heap of city complexes. Very Cool stuff.


----------



## Stormonu (Oct 19, 2010)

I recognize the sewer sections, but are the building sections reprints?  I don't recall seeing the modular building interiors.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 19, 2010)

Nope, those are no reprints. If any, there are extremely few reprints in this set (which would be my main complaint about the first Master Set, because it had too many of them). The sewers might be, havn't really compared them with the old set.

BTW, the link in my sig shows all 14 original DT sets, in case you want to compare them. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Tiitha (Oct 19, 2010)

I ordered this set from amazon.com but for some reason they think it isn't released until November 16th. I even sent them a request to change the date to October 19th last week and they sent me back an e-mail saying they would change it in a few business days but I've seen no change. If I don't get an "item shipped" e-mail by later today, should I cancel my order? :\


----------



## Thanee (Oct 19, 2010)

Well, that depends whether you can get them quicker elsewhere. 

I would probably give them some more time to fix the issue...

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Dice4Hire (Oct 19, 2010)

Very nice. I especially like all the water tiles in this set. Sorely missing from my collection. I might have to get my hands on this one.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 19, 2010)

Yep, the pier tiles are my favorites in this set, those and the customizable building tiles. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Tiitha (Oct 19, 2010)

The pier tiles look like they'd fit nicely with some of the Desert of Athas tiles.


----------



## Dice4Hire (Oct 19, 2010)

Tiitha said:


> The pier tiles look like they'd fit nicely with some of the Desert of Athas tiles.




I thought the same thing. This is making me really look forward to the wildernesss set, too. After the dungeon was 95%+ reprints, I had written off the series.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 19, 2010)

Yep, I also have high hopes for The Wilderness; especially after this turned out to be so nice. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## megamania (Oct 19, 2010)

Tiitha said:


> I ordered this set from amazon.com but for some reason they think it isn't released until November 16th. I even sent them a request to change the date to October 19th last week and they sent me back an e-mail saying they would change it in a few business days but I've seen no change. If I don't get an "item shipped" e-mail by later today, should I cancel my order? :




I'm in the same boat


----------



## Stormonu (Oct 19, 2010)

Dice4Hire said:


> Very nice. I especially like all the water tiles in this set. Sorely missing from my collection. I might have to get my hands on this one.




If you want a lot of water tiles, you ought to buy the Deserts of Athas set


----------



## Tiitha (Oct 20, 2010)

I sent them an e-mail along with a link to the product (Dungeons & Dragons Roleplaying Game Official Home Page - Product (Dungeon Tiles Master Set: The City)) so hopefully they'll fix the mistake. Just in case, you might want to do the same.



megamania said:


> I'm in the same boat


----------



## Holy Bovine (Oct 20, 2010)

Wow - I thought the whole line of these was going to be nothing but reprints of old tile sets.  Nice to see they are making new stuff!


----------



## Dice4Hire (Oct 20, 2010)

Holy Bovine said:


> Wow - I thought the whole line of these was going to be nothing but reprints of old tile sets.  Nice to see they are making new stuff!




I am happy about that too.


----------



## Dice4Hire (Oct 20, 2010)

Stormonu said:


> If you want a lot of water tiles, you ought to buy the Deserts of Athas set




I did. Bought two sets. Was the first one to psot pictues of it here also.


----------



## Mark CMG (Oct 20, 2010)

Would have been nice to have one whole set of sewer tiles (one side all common pieces with the other sides features, entrances/exits, traps that can be revealed by flipping, etc.), a set of water front tiles (wharves, warehouses, a lighthouse, etc.), and have this set just be city buildings (all of which would have their respective roof on the opposite side).


----------



## Thanee (Oct 20, 2010)

Yep, I also think that there would be numerous ways to improve them, but they also are quite good already. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Treebore (Oct 20, 2010)

Anyone know if WOTC has said if they plan to keep these "ever green" or are these also the print "x" amount and let them go out of print model as the old sets?


----------



## Nikosandros (Oct 20, 2010)

Treebore said:


> Anyone know if WOTC has said if they plan to keep these "ever green" or are these also the print "x" amount and let them go out of print model as the old sets?



The current plan is to keep the Essential tiles always in print.


----------



## Treebore (Oct 21, 2010)

Nikosandros said:


> The current plan is to keep the Essential tiles always in print.




Great! I hope they stick with this plan!


----------



## Tiitha (Oct 21, 2010)

I hope they do more sets though with some reprints because I started collecting tile sets really late. Would be nice if they could keep all tile sets in print or group them together and repackage them. I know they have all the .pdf files to make it possible.


----------



## thalmin (Oct 21, 2010)

Tiitha said:


> I sent them an e-mail along with a link to the product (Dungeons & Dragons Roleplaying Game Official Home Page - Product (Dungeon Tiles Master Set: The City)) so hopefully they'll fix the mistake. Just in case, you might want to do the same.



According to the email I received this week from my WotC sales rep, the release date on these was pushed to November 5 for Core stores, and a general release date of November 16. Looks like nobody told Germany about the change.


----------



## Tiitha (Oct 21, 2010)

thalmin said:


> According to the email I received this week from my WotC sales rep, the release date on these was pushed to November 5 for Core stores, and a general release date of November 16. Looks like nobody told Germany about the change.




Yeah, I received an e-mail from Amazon today that they really won't be getting the item until November 16th. I decided to cancel my order for now.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 21, 2010)

thalmin said:


> According to the email I received this week from my WotC sales rep, the release date on these was pushed to November 5 for Core stores, and a general release date of November 16. Looks like nobody told Germany about the change.




Maybe some overzealous trainee packed them out and put them on the shelf immediately? The regular guy, who is doing the RPG stuff, wasn't there, when I bought them... but I will tell him, when I see him next, so they might put the sets down, if they are not to sell them yet. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Jhaelen (Oct 21, 2010)

thalmin said:


> Looks like nobody told Germany about the change.



Oops! Well, I just ordered them anyway


----------



## Nikosandros (Oct 21, 2010)

If they are already available and, in some cases, distributed, what's the point of delaying their release to the public? Is too much stuff coming out this month?


----------



## Thanee (Oct 21, 2010)

Maybe they forgot to send them to the premier stores first. 

No, really, I have no idea.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Oryan77 (Oct 26, 2010)

Nikosandros said:


> If they are already available and, in some cases, distributed, what's the point of delaying their release to the public? Is too much stuff coming out this month?




I thought these weren't coming out until Nov 16th. So when I saw this thread, I contacted my distributor. They don't even have them in stock in their warehouse yet. He told me that WotC delayed the release. So it's odd that some *stores* apparently have them! Wow, guess you guys in Germany got lucky.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 27, 2010)

Yep, after reading about that release date stuff I'm pretty sure that someone somewhere messed this up a little. 

But at least you get your pictures early this time. 

Bye
Thanee


----------

